# Crystal Ball anyone? Schools!



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi All

I am probably asking an impossible question but as I am considering moving to Sharm lane: with 2 small children, I am wondering if it is likely that a good British secondary school might spring up in the next 8 or 9 years?!!!

With so much building and expansion, it appears to (clueless  ) me that its a possibility. I wouldn't want to move to Cairo for schools when we are settled in Sharm...

Hopefully someone can help me with this please?

Thanks


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

I have decided this is a ridiculous question!!! I can't see how to delete it so I guess it will remain here


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol Sungirl well I could delete it but wont, sometimes we all ask silly questions and it brings a smile to others, you have made me smile this evening and for that it is worth leaving 

Maiden xxx


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

sungirl said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am probably asking an impossible question but as I am considering moving to Sharm lane: with 2 small children, I am wondering if it is likely that a good British secondary school might spring up in the next 8 or 9 years?!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Sungirl,

I am also wondering the same question.

I have my daughter who is 2 next month (I know I have plenty of time still) and I plan to settle in Sharm permanently. The problem here with schools is not necessarily the building or expansion as total lack of qualified teachers (I think it was said in another post). People seem to stay here 5 or 6 years at most, not many seem to make the move for good. On the other hand the growth and popularity of the area has been amazing over the past few years, I can only expect the same in the coming years. They have recently started a "home-school" type program in a place in Hay El Nour for kids to follow the American homeschooling system and get their exams graded in the US and certified from there. 

I can tell you there is a new citystars development being built at the back of Nabq Bay which will revolutionize the area. It is a huge project, a whole new city effectively. But they are looking at a minimum of 15 years for completion, and although it includes a school and university among the proposals I am sure the hotels and residences will be their priority to fund the build of the rest of the land.

Sorry, my crystal ball seems to be a bit cloudy today :confused2:


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Sam said:


> Hi Sungirl,
> 
> I am also wondering the same question.
> 
> ...




That is ace thank you - seems it wasn't such a daft question after all.

Interesting what is happening behind Nabq Bay then - shame it will take so long but hopefully by the time our kids are Uni age then it will be built :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Thank you


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Glad to make you smile Maiden!!!!!!!


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Sam,

Do you have any further info on the home schooling????? I have tried goggle but nothing comes up???

Would really appreciate any info you can give me.

Micki



sungirl said:


> Glad to make you smile Maiden!!!!!!!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

micki moo said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Do you have any further info on the home schooling????? I have tried goggle but nothing comes up???
> 
> ...


Busy Bees Club

It says it teaches up to grade 12 - I'm sorry but I have no idea on the American system so I have no idea up to what age that is, but most places in Sharm seem to grow with the kids.

There's a phone number and email address anyway to contact them if you have questions.

Good luck


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Sam,

Thanks thats great

Micki



Sam said:


> Busy Bees Club
> 
> It says it teaches up to grade 12 - I'm sorry but I have no idea on the American system so I have no idea up to what age that is, but most places in Sharm seem to grow with the kids.
> 
> ...


----------

